# Objekt-Namen aus Variablennamen erstellen



## WingMan (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich versuche jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit, dass ich Objekte erstellen kann, deren Namen ich dynamisch zur Laufzeit generiere.
Das ganze sollte in etwa so später mal aussehen:

```
String VarName = "TestName";
ClassObject VarName = new ClassObject;
```

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, die Namen so festzulegen?
Das ganze hat den Hintergrund, dass ich die Objektdaten aus eine Datenbank einlese und die Anzahl der Objekte deshalb natürlich stark variiert.

Ich bin natürlich keineswegs abgeneigt, andere Methoden kennenzulernen. Das mit dem dynamischen Namen ist nur die einzige Möglichkeit die mir einfällt um so etwas zu realisieren   

Habt noch einen schönen Abend,

Gruß
WingMan


----------



## Guest (25. Mai 2007)

und warum nimmst du dafür dann nicht z.B. eine Arralist?


----------



## anfänger15 (25. Mai 2007)

sry hab vergessen mich einzulocken

oder hab ich das Problem falsch verstanden?


----------



## WingMan (25. Mai 2007)

Also: Ich habe eine Klasse mit diversen Klassenvariablen. Diese Variablen beziehen ihre Werte aus einer Datenbank.
Nun möchte ich pro Zeile der DB ein Objekt erstellen und diese natürlich auch später noch gezielt ansprechen können. 
Bin mir halt nicht sicher wie ich das realisieren kann, wenn nicht über die dynamisch erstellten Namen der Objekte (z.B. Name = Primärschlüssel der Tabelle). 

Es kann natürlich sehr gut sein, dass man das mittels einer ArrayList realisieren kann, nur verstehe ich gerade noch nicht so ganz wie das geht. Ich würde dann wohl jedes Objekt in einer Schleife mit dem selben Namen erstellen und in der ArrayList die Referenz auf das Objekt legen, oder wie geht das?

Gruß
WingMan


----------



## merlin2 (25. Mai 2007)

anfänger15 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sry hab vergessen mich einzulocken


Du hast vergessen, dich einzuschließen?


----------



## Beni (25. Mai 2007)

Keine Angst, ich wüsste auch nicht, was hier eine Liste nützt :wink:

Aber vielleicht hilft dir eine Map:

```
Map<String, ClassObject> map = new HashMap<String, ClassObject>();

map.put( "laladulu", new ClassObject() );

// an einer anderen Stelle ...
ClassObject something = map.get( "laladulu" );
```


----------



## Guest (25. Mai 2007)

> Du hast vergessen, dich einzuschließen?



Wiso? nach dem ersten post hätte das alles sein können und du hattest ja auch nicht unbedingt ne bessere Lösung sonst hättest sie ja gepostet


----------



## WingMan (26. Mai 2007)

> Aber vielleicht hilft dir eine Map:



Ja so klappt es. Speichere jetzt darin die Referenzen auf die Objekte.
Danke euch beiden für die Hilfestellung!

Gruß
WingMan


----------

